
Why is B&N performing well as a business while Borders has filed for bankruptcy? - tomh
http://www.quora.com/Borders-Books/Why-is-Barnes-and-Noble-performing-well-as-a-business-while-Borders-has-filed-for-bankruptcy/answer/Mark-Evans-9
======
jckay
Because of their online presence, and their partnership with Starbucks.

